# New project



## harry_godau (Nov 23, 2004)

Hi all,
this is one of my latest projects. It's all solid Oak except the bottom carcasses. the beveled glass for the doors and side panel were especailly ordered for it.

Harry Godau


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the forums Harry. Thanks for signing up. By looking at your great hutch there we will be learning a lot from you here. Very nice how long did you have to work that beauty. I really like the finish on it.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Thats really nice Harry. You'll have to enter it in the contest. Great job.

Dave
the "Doctor"


----------



## Visteonguy (Aug 6, 2005)

Nice piece of work, Harry,,,, like the glass work,,,


----------



## harry_godau (Nov 23, 2004)

Thanks, 
building the cabinet took about three weeks, however it was interrupted by an injury for two month. The finish is just four coats of waterbased Urethane.

Harry


----------



## Hickory (Oct 25, 2005)

Harry this is a Fantastic piece of work.What a show piece you have created.I would love to have this in my home.
You should enter this in the Contest.
Great job.
Hickory


----------



## cranbrook2 (Nov 7, 2005)

beautiful job. nice detail with the glass.


----------



## Daryl (Feb 11, 2005)

If my wife looks at that I'm dead meat. Beautifull work


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Harry, that's a very nice piece of workmanship!! 

I notice in your profile you list "southern Ontario" as home. Just out of curiosity, where? I'm in Windsor.

Brian


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Very nice piece, I really like it. Great job.


----------



## dusty56 (Jan 1, 2006)

Wow !!!! That Is Beautiful !!!!


----------

